# Unusual Sexual turn ons



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Early on in my relationship with hubbie when he was still coming out of his shell sexually, I asked him if he wanted to pick out something for me to wear.

I love dressing up for sex whether its just nice Lingerie or costumes, I have a bit of an obsession for frillies so I'll usually change my undies for bed. Also I have a couple of costumes, not sex aid type of costumes, but sexy ones that you could get away with wearing to a fancy dress party. Two of them were made by a friend of mine and fit like a glove.

Anywho I'd recently moved a lot of my stuff out of camp and into future hubbies place, I wasn't used to having so much space and I was loving the wardrobes and dresser.

So this night I decided I'd do something special for hubby as well as giving something sexy from my undies drawer an outing and maybe even one of the costumes. So I left hubby to pick something out while I hopped off to the shower.

Now hubby had two drawers of underwear as well as several cami's nighties as well as the various costumes to choose from. I didn't really think he was going to shock me but he managed.

When I got back he was holding one of my sports bras in his hand, and I just looked at him and went WTF. So he got all shy and was trying to placate me. I was kind of dissapointed but I didn't want future hubby thinking he couldn't ask me to do stuff. So I insisted on putting it on, and asked him if there was anything else and I could see by his expression their was.

I had a few pairs of mens boxers throwen in a bag, I used to wear them when we'd go on exercise (I should have mentioned I was in the army) I mentioned them in passing before and it somehow made an impression.

So I went out of the thousands of pounds of underwear and costumes I had along with the expectation of some well dressed sex, I was standing their in a sports bra and some pair of horrible boxers I had bought in a supermarket. The worst thing about it was I felt ridiculous.

I was feeling a bit sorry for myself when hubby jumped me, which he hadn't really ever done before. Anyway as we were shagging I thought that it was such a trivial thing for me to do and it brought him such pleasure. 

So they make an appearance every now and again, hubby has had an eventful week so he's getting a treat tommorrow. He also loves shagging me after I've worked out, which I hate and which I rarely let him do, so tommorow he's getting the full works boxer+sports bra+plus sweaty me. He used to like it when he shagged me in my army uniform but thats been done to death.

Anywho I was just wondering if any other women have gotten odd requests from their fellas, and whether they've gone along or drawen a line.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp-

I love sweat. In our plastic world where everything comes out of shrinkwrap we forget that we are basically mammals. I can totally relate to your husband's interests. 

For people who have been conditioned to being above the animal, it can be a real escape to let your animal nature take over in a safe environment between husband and wife.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I know several guys who like the "dress down" look. Many guys like women in guy clothes: boxers, guys button down shirts, etc. I know guys who find women with thier hair in a ponytail and ball cap sexy.
I think that while they appreciate the dress up and look nice many also enjoy the natural beauty.


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

An old freind of mine once wore my rugby shorts and an old t-shirt one afternoon when we had a game of tennis. I remember that when I saw her I was overwhelmed at how sexy I thought she looked. She was a very sexy girl (we were 17 at the time) but those shorts and the shirt stirred something in me.

I can't say for sure what it was...maybe just the playful and casual nonchalance of her wearing my sports clothes...maybe it was her cute butt and her legs (oh, the memories).

Even now when my wife wears my rugby shirts there is something satisfying about the look. Maybe it's that clothes that look butch on blokes turn sexy and pleasing to the eye when the soft and slender body of a woman with graceful moves fills them.

It's not a subconcious or closet gay thing (or it's not for me anyway) so you shouldn't really be too concerned if that's your worry. But personally, if I prefer my wife in a sleek satin robe or nighty to turn me on.

But don't worry too much, everybody has their funny little idiosyncracies...even your hubby (it's probably why you love him!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Two words... SAILOR UNIFORMS.

(I'm kidding! )


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

terry bathrobe and fuzzy bunny slippers. (not really my choice but it is all i get) :scratchhead:


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't consider this unusual at all.

My wife's sexy clothes and costumes are great, but I really LOVE the simple stuff. 

A pair of panties and one of my button down shirts is the best. I also love a some simple PJ pants or boxers with a tank top. 

Some guys (like me) like the fantasy stuff every once in a while, but the REAL stuff is what gets them.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Wow Sarah I thought you were going to say he wanted to wear your lingerie. No big deal...


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

That sounds fine! I don't think it's weird or unusual at all.

Since you like some of the other outfits, make sure to alternate so that he can get what he likes best and you can get your turn wearing something that makes you feel sexy and sexual.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

MsLady said:


> That sounds fine! I don't think it's weird or unusual at all.
> 
> Since you like some of the other outfits, make sure to alternate so that he can get what he likes best and you can get your turn wearing something that makes you feel sexy and sexual.


The costumes are quite a debating point, I have two (well three) that were made by a really talented friend of mine a few years ago. One is a nuns and the others an angel costume. They both fit me like a glove and because she incorporated a pushup bra into them my cleavage is to die for which is something that I stuggle with in dresses normally. 

They're not really designed for the bedroom, more costume party's but because they're so revealing especially around my arse hubby isn't that comfortable with me wearing them in public not that I have much opportunity.


----------

